# The "Boutique" Amp Builders Thread



## GuitarsCanada

Can we get a list going of all boutique amp builders out there? Canadian or anywhere else.


----------



## Guest

Define "boutique"...


----------



## Geek

http://www.ckamps.com

I was hired by them to design and build amps and I've got the OK to distribute the designs amongst the DIY communities for personal use.

I consider us to be in the mid-range of boutique - not cheap, but definately not over the top.

Always looking for local (Fraser Valley, BC) beta testers to gig our stuff and share opinions.

Cheers!


----------



## GuitaristZ

crate

crateamps.com


----------



## Geek

iaresee said:


> Define "boutique"...


Basically, non-mass produced.

IMO, a "limited" run handcrafted by a mass producer could be considered a boutique amp, as well as a one man shop working out of his garage.

One man's def:
http://www.psg.com/~dlamkins/Articles/boutique-amps.php

To toss in another fine boutique amp maker:
http://www.straubamps.com/


----------



## SZ Addicted

Hughes and Kettner.

German-made. Hand assembled. I don't think they have an "affordable" line of amps. Mostly high-end/professional stuff. You get your money's worth from this company.

http://www.hughes-and-kettner.com

-Twiggy


----------



## Guest

> Basically, non-mass produced.


Well then...
Koch
Teixeria Amps
Tony Bruno Amps
Divided by 13
Matamp
Carr


----------



## torndownunit

http://www.gcamplifiers.com

Canadian custom amp builder.


----------



## Robert1950

I believe there are at least two builders who post on this forum. Mr. Adicted to Tubes and the guy who's built amps for Eastwood Guitars. I also have no doubt that Wild Bill could build you anything from his pile of capacitors, resistors and whatever he has.


----------



## greco

Scott_F builds boutique amps and is often on the Seymour Duncan forum:

http://www.celticamps.com

Dave


----------



## Robert1950

By the way,... it's pronounced ,... BOOOOO- TEEK


----------



## Skoczylas

Abriel Amps, made by Tom Abriel in Halifax. Great sounding amps!


----------



## amphead

> I believe there are at least two builders who post on this forum. Mr. Adicted to Tubes and the guy who's built amps for Eastwood Guitars.


Hey everyone,

I'm the "guy who's built amps for Eastwood Guitars".

Cheers!
Don


----------



## Geek

Hi,



Skoczylas said:


> Abriel Amps, made by Tom Abriel in Halifax. Great sounding amps!


Doesn't Google. Got a URL or info?


----------



## Southbay Ampworks

I make them in batches of 10. Just got my latest batch of the new aluminum chassis in.


----------



## guitarhound

*Homewrecker Amps*

The guitar player in one of the bands I was playing with last night had an amp by "Homewrecker" which is apparently made in Toronto. It looked like a Matchless clone and it sounded great. Has anyone heard of this company before and how to get in touch with them?


----------



## ssdeluxe

torndownunit said:


> http://www.gcamplifiers.com
> 
> Canadian custom amp builder.



Hey Ian ! have you heard these amps ? they look quite nice.... let me know if you've had a chance to hear them and any opinions would be cool.
thanks
stephen


----------



## Guest

ssdeluxe said:


> Hey Ian ! have you heard these amps ? they look quite nice.... let me know if you've had a chance to hear them and any opinions would be cool.
> thanks
> stephen


Which Ian are you referring to? There are a few of us here...


----------



## bluezombie

I'm not sure about this one, but Genz Benz?


----------



## November5th

For those who into Dumble like tones.
Two-Rock amps. www.two-rock.com
Fuchs amps. www.fuchsaudiotechnology.com
Glaswerks amps. www.glaswerks.com
Brown Note amps. www.brownnote.net
Enjoy!

Dean


----------



## Adicted to Tubes

My site is www.claramps.com 

Purely for informational purposes.


----------



## Slidewinder

Victoria, hands down. www.victoriaamp.com
My Victorilux 1x15 with an old JBL is the best amp I've ever played and I've owned a s##load of old amps.
I almost didn't go for one because the clips on their site are not the greatest, but then I played a couple and was hooked.
They'll do anything but metal and with the right pedal would probably even do that.


----------



## mhammer

Charles "Chuck" Gilbert in Quebec City makes some nice amps, and some pedals too. Had a pleasant time chatting with him at the equipment-makers' "salon" at last year's Montreal Jazz festival.

http://chucktronic.ca/


----------



## Slidewinder

If you guys with 1x15 victorias come across an old JBL 2135 try it.
I liked the legend 15 in mine and just tried the JBL for a couple of weeks but after putting the legend back in I had to go back to the JBL.
Although it's about 4 lbs. heavier than the legend it's a great speaker and well worth the extra weight. Rounds out the tone and sounds fantastic even when pushed, although it's a 100 watter so no problem there. I hear the Jensen Blackbird is also a really good speaker but I'm told it only comes in a 12" version at the moment.


----------



## pattste

Did anyone get the chance to play an amp by Chuck Electronique (Quebec City)? How are they?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

http://www.soldano.com/

http://www.wizardamplification.com/


----------



## ssdeluxe

chuteamplifiers.com

Carl Chute, very nice young guy making a really nice amp with "only the good features".


----------



## o_marlin

any of these growl like a bitch in heat? thats what im looking for!


----------



## Robert1950

o_marlin said:


> any of these growl like a bitch in heat? thats what im looking for!


I would help if you had a guitar with P90s. Maybe a set of Wolfetone Meaner and Meanest P90s.


----------



## 4x12

Hi guys,

1st post here and thought this was a good one to start with!! As for Boutique amps, theres a lot out there and heres a few of them that come to mind...

Splawn 
VHT
Diezel
Bogner
Cameron amps
Dr.Z
MadProffesor
Framus
Suhr
65 amps
Richtone amps
Divided by 13 amps
Fuchs amps
Stevensons guitars
Koch amps
Swart Amp
Two-Rock amps


----------



## 4x12

I forgot one...

JFL Amplification. 

I think hes loacated in Vaudreuil, Qc. He does custom work for players like Stephane Dufour. The main track on his myspace page his played by Stephan using one of his customs.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™

November5th said:


> For those who into Dumble like tones.
> Two-Rock amps. www.two-rock.com
> Fuchs amps. www.fuchsaudiotechnology.com
> Glaswerks amps. www.glaswerks.com
> Brown Note amps. www.brownnote.net
> Enjoy!
> 
> Dean


as well as...

carol-ann. alan doesn't care to be identified as a d*mble 'clone' maker. oops! i'll have his new model, the tucana, within a few weeks. 
bludotone. brandon has extensive knowledge of HAD's amps and is also rather adept at hand tuning amps to satisfy customers requests. i LOVE my bludo.
gil ayan also makes really good d*mble 'clones' (right down to the appearance), evidently.

any discussion involving boutique amps (i really don't like that term, tho') would be remiss if they were to not mention komet, who make really great amps that have been designed by ken fischer.


----------



## mrmuzikhead

Red Iron Amps from Lockhart Texas. Paul Sanchez is building the finest amps I've ever heard. So impressive, I've bought 3 from him this year! Still waiting for the 3rd but the first 2 are absolutly incredible. Two of my friends have gotten on the bandwagon as well and have ordered more than one after hearing mine. They are a steal. Paul is a great guy to deal with as well. Check them out www.redironamps.com for sound clips see www.guitar25.com


----------



## Cottage

Don't forget Top Hat.


----------



## Guest

Bludotone
Top Hat 
Two Rock


----------



## Swampdonkeyamps

o_marlin said:


> any of these growl like a bitch in heat? thats what im looking for!


I build that amp!

We are a boutique builder you should consider. Check out our website, www.swampdonkeyamps.com and then click to our MySpace page. I posted a video of the inside of the Swampdonkey M50 chassis up there and it will show you how we build... meticulously by hand.

Cheers!


----------



## RobQ

Bad Cat
Allen
Trainwreck


----------



## Budda

Mako:

www.makoamplification.com

I'm debating saving up for a Mak2..


----------



## audioman

Straub Amps








Blockhead


----------



## FortinAmps

Hello Everyone,
I build custom amps one at a time and to order. I have a couple of base models that features can be added to. I currently have a single channel amplifier with a lot of add on features as well as a 6 channel amp with Midi to be release at the end of this year. I also do modifications to existing amps. Contact me for details. I look forward to discussing your needs.
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## JHarasym

www.trinityamps.com In Toronto
They offer completed amps and DIY kits.
I've got a Lightning 15 - Matchless/Vox inspired and SWEET.
They also have versions of 18W, 30W, and deluxe amps, and are just releasing the TRIWATT - inspired by HIWATT.


----------



## amper

HOT amps - I own one really excellent piece from them - Hot Bassguy
They have online custom shop - Hot Amps - musicians-navigator.com


----------



## captainbrew

Tungsten Amps
www.tungstenamps.com

I own a Crema Wheat and it's the best rendition of a Tweed Deluxe I've ever heard or played. 

Here's what I mean:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3X1AOlkabwo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Milkman

Is Dr Z considered "boutique"?

If so, I have a boutique amp. It sounds good to me. Maz Senior (2 X 10 with reverb)


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke

Peters Amplification

I have two of them. The Hydra and the Chimera lead channels, both with the Halo clean channel. Amazingly built, hand-wired, turret board construction and low noise floor with solid chassis and entirely comprised of high quality components.

Made in Winnipeg.


----------



## ampsrus

*Here's a Boutique amp builder near London ON.*

Check out: www.euphony18.com


----------



## CSBen

Milkman said:


> Is Dr Z considered "boutique"?
> 
> If so, I have a boutique amp. It sounds good to me. Maz Senior (2 X 10 with reverb)


Absolutely IMHO.

LOVE me some Z's. Awesome build quality, GREAT prices and tones in spades and then some.

My current Maz 18nr w/ convertible 2x10cab is a flat out killer amp rig. Wouldn't part with it. 

Cheers
B


----------

